# Anyone ice fish houghton lake?



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Thinking of going to houghton lake to fish for eyes. Anyone had any experiences fishing there? Gotta get some ice tme in and houghton is close enough for a 4 day weekend. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It is a big lake (like 20000 acres) so transportation really helps. It is a shallow bowl for the most part. Tip Up Town is there the next 2 weekends so it will be pretty crazy. Lyman's On The Lake can really be helpful for info. The bay on the southeast side usually has some nice weedbeds. Depending where you stay there is a deeper hole maybe 100 yards off the south shore, roughly at I believe Mallard Ave.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you go to Michigan and take an atv, you will need an orv sticker from them to operate an atv on their ice or shoreline roads. Also, they have a helmet law too. A snowmobile needs no stickers as long as you are not trail riding only unloading in a parking lot and accessing the ice.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve been to Houghton the past two years. It is a BIG lake, and we drove out both times. There is a lot of ground to cover (especially on foot). Have yet to see a walleye caught, but they are in there. Lots of pike, some nice gills, and tiny perch. The guys at Layman’s should be able to point you in the right direction. Not sure if I will make it to Houghton again this year, we are looking at Budd or Higgins (same general area).


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Higgins has lakers, smelt, perch and whitefish. Bluegills too. It's a deep one but gin clear. You can see a beer bottle on bottom in 30 foot of water


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Any advice on where to stay? Heading up the first week of February with an atv. I would like to stay somewhere we can drive right onto the lake without having to load everything onto the trailer.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

American Oak Resort is right on the lake. They have some cottages that have 2 bedrooms downstairs and a loft with 2 beds. So good for 4 guys.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If your gonna fish Houghton, there' a fella on the east side called Busters Resort. He has 2 cabins, 1 sleeps 6, all fully furnished, jaccuzzi and all and another that sleeps 4, we always used the 6 man, gives a great winter rate and it's 50' off the lake. His name is Dwayne, 989-366-1600, Tell him Mike from Ohio sent ya..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> If your gonna fish Houghton, there' a fella on the east side called Busters Resort. He has 2 cabins, 1 sleeps 6, all fully furnished, jaccuzzi and all and another that sleeps 4, we always used the 6 man, gives a great winter rate and it's 50' off the lake. His name is Dwayne, 989-366-1600, Tell him Mike from Ohio sent ya..


What's that run a night?


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

All scheduled for the 1st - 5th. Staying at lagoon resort for $90 a night in a cabin. If anyone is headed up pm me for contact info to compare notes.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Me and my dad used to fish up there a couple times a year. We fished in front of lyman's on the south shore. Wasn't uncommon to catch 25+ pike a day. Tons of quantity not a lot of quality. Secret to tip-up fishing is putting a 4-6 foot leader of 20lb fluorocarbon on. You will break a few fish off if you try and horse them in but the number of flags you get will drastically increase. Also use silver treble hooks with golden shiners. Lyman's gives a ton of minnows for a dozen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

FISHIN 2 said:


> If you go to Michigan and take an atv, you will need an orv sticker from them to operate an atv on their ice or shoreline roads. Also, they have a helmet law too. A snowmobile needs no stickers as long as you are not trail riding only unloading in a parking lot and accessing the ice.


I was told if has plates from Ohio you don't need to get a stick to use it on the ice? Only of I plan to trail ride then I would need a sticker.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't know about that, we didn't need plates in Ohio last time we had ours up there


----------

